# Charleston Lodge Alley Inn, 2 bed, 5/1-3, $200



## Aussiedog (Apr 1, 2015)

Spend a wonderful spring weekend in Charleston!

2 bedroom flat unit, sleeps 6.

Check in Friday May 1, check out Sunday May 3.

$200

Please send PM if interested.

Ann


----------



## LisaH (Apr 1, 2015)

Good deal! I'll be in Chicago. Otherwise, I'll seriously consider a quick weekend trip there


----------



## Sandi Bo (Apr 2, 2015)

Send you a PM.


----------



## Aussiedog (Apr 4, 2015)

*Rented!*

Thanks TUG!

Ann


----------



## Sandi Bo (May 17, 2015)

*Thank you TUG and Ann*

What and awesome place to stay.  Things could not have worked out better for  us. This is the perfect location for anyone visiting Charleston, and you sure couldn't beat the price.  Unbelievably we were staying at Myrtle Beach and going to visit our daughter that week-end. This place is blocks from her condo. I'm going to have to look into Bluegreen   Thank you TUG and Ann!!!


----------



## tschwa2 (May 17, 2015)

The OP probably lost money on the rental.  While bluegreen doesn't have guest fees, weekends are fairly expensive points wise and I doubt it cost less than $500 in MF for a weekend 2br at this time of year.


----------

